# If you like rap about smoking pot



## Sil Dil (Dec 17, 2010)

Whats good RUI community, 

My buddy from highschool started rapping after his parents sent him to rehab for pot. Symphatize with my boy and give one of his tracks a listen. He escaped from rehab before he was done, back to his beloved city, friends, and cannabis. He loves to rap about weed and just has great flow altogther, I think. He is in the process of having meetings with Universal records and I hope hes able to become an established artist. Either way his name is Dante Leon and he has plenty of songs on youtube if you search his name. Tell me what you guys think, its possible I just think he's ill cause he's my boy. hhaha dont worry I wont be offended I just wanna know if you guys think hes gona make it big??

edit:If your on hs youtube page, big city movements, I guess I recommend purple lemonade or I need a dolla. Theyre all good to be honest, I just expect all you potheads to go for the song called deisel kush and sensi first(I know I did) but its not nearly the best song, haha. He talks about weed in literally ever song dont worry;P


----------



## Richard Smith (Dec 17, 2010)

i need a dolla is pretty good! hes got talent but hes still young i think he needs to mature his beats a little get them mixed well and he could be doing well!


----------



## Sil Dil (Dec 17, 2010)

Richard Smith said:


> i need a dolla is pretty good! hes got talent but hes still young i think he needs to mature his beats a little get them mixed well and he could be doing well!


Awsome, I'm glad you like it. And young is an understatement, try 17 hahaha. he was a grade younger then me in my highschool (always had after school sesh still, ahha) But yea I know what youre saying about the beats, some of the newer songs have way better ones to be honest, he has a mixtape thats not on youtube. Its not free download but you can check samples of his new shit here.

http://www.datpiff.com/Dante_Leon_Dante_Leon_-_Northern_Lights_Demo_Tape.m160528.html


----------



## Richard Smith (Dec 17, 2010)

Northern lights a nice appropriate name! hes got some raw talent i hope he makes it hes already better then half the industry fools out there  
but i like my old school rap! and the real shit. 

Bita 
Dmx
Nine 
Wu tang 
immortal technique 
Jedi Mind Tricks.


----------



## Sil Dil (Dec 17, 2010)

Richard Smith said:


> Northern lights a nice appropriate name! hes got some raw talent i hope he makes it hes already better then half the industry fools out there
> but i like my old school rap! and the real shit.
> 
> Bita
> ...


Cant say I can disagree with any of those, great classic choices! Im glad you like his shit, I think hes got some real talent too.


----------



## alberts (Dec 18, 2010)

rehab for weeeed?


----------



## Sil Dil (Dec 18, 2010)

alberts said:


> rehab for weeeed?


beleive me man, everyone said the exact same thing.


----------



## alberts (Dec 19, 2010)

> ever suck dick for coke. now that's an addiction


^kiss-ass

lol... some parents over react so much


----------



## Sil Dil (Dec 19, 2010)

alberts said:


> ^kiss-ass
> 
> lol... some parents over react so much


Yea man soo much. At least they didnt brainwash him. He said all the people up there were mad clean and got convinced that weed was a terrible thing.


----------



## six8 (Dec 19, 2010)

reggie noble....i'm just as high as the fuckin' friendly skies-cosmic slop


----------



## Sil Dil (Dec 19, 2010)

six8 said:


> reggie noble....i'm just as high as the fuckin' friendly skies-cosmic slop


I have no idea what your talking about


----------



## six8 (Dec 19, 2010)

u need to pick-up redman's there iz a darkside


Sil Dil said:


> I have no idea what your talking about


----------



## Sil Dil (Dec 19, 2010)

will do,

round here we blow treez


----------



## Sil Dil (Dec 19, 2010)

Sil Dil said:


> will do,
> 
> round here we blow treez


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HADbePEixRc


----------



## alberts (Dec 20, 2010)

hell yea, great album and anal bum cover paying homage to


----------



## Sil Dil (Dec 20, 2010)

alberts said:


> View attachment 1335851
> hell yea, great album and anal bum cover paying homage to
> View attachment 1335852


hahah thats fuckin jokes


----------



## ZenOne (Dec 20, 2010)

yeee canadian hip hopp
gotta love our ontario flow 
tell your boy to keep it up.


----------



## Sil Dil (Dec 20, 2010)

ZenOne said:


> yeee canadian hip hopp
> gotta love our ontario flow
> tell your boy to keep it up.


glad to hear you liked it, gotta rep the canadian scene righ? +rep
and hes keepin on it, 2011 gonna be a big year keep lookin out for him!


----------



## Papa Raazi (Dec 24, 2010)

Man i feel for the dude dat had to go through pot rehab sounds retarded.

Anyway, im not a huge fan of rap anymore, but this guys got more soul than most people in the industry, and his lyrics are tight.
Hope this dude makes it big, he deserves it

Props from BC


----------



## Top5 (Dec 26, 2010)

dude this kids not bad fa show, i like his style. let him know i support


----------

